# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  مدن ذكية بنظام تشغيل ذاتي للعناية بالساكنين

## الحصن نيوز

*
الحصن نيوز - قد تصبح المدن في المستقبل 'ذكية' بحيث تعتني بساكنيها من البشر بصورة أوتوماتيكية وذلك بفضل نظام تشغيل بالغ التطور ومصصم لإدارة المدن العملاقة.
النظام الجديد يحمل إسم 'إربان أو إس' ويعمل كحاسب آلي ضخم يضمن انسياب حركة المرور وتقديم الخدمات داخل المدن.
يستمد النظام معلوماته من أجهزة استشعار مزروعة في أماكن متفرقة من المدينة وتضمن أن يكون النظام على اطلاع دائم بكل ما يجري في تلك المدينة.
ففي حالة الحريق مثلا يمكن أن يرسل النظام بلاغا عاجلا إلى اقرب نقطة مطافئ من موقع الحريق وأن يقوم أوتوماتيكيا بإفساح طريق المرور أمام عربات المطافئ وأن ينبه المستشفيات القريبة لاحتمال وصول مصابين.
وفي مرحلة لاحقة يمكن زيادة أداء النظام إلى الدرجة التي تمكنه تحذير سكان المبنى المنكوب بالحريق وإرشادهم إلى أقرب طرق النجاة.

ويمكن أن يتكرر نفس السيناريو في حالات تعطل مصعد بركابه مثلا داخل أحد البنايات وذلك شريطة أن يكون المبنى 'ذكيا' أيضا، وهو ما يعني أن يكون متصلا بالنظام المركزي لإدارة المدينة.
وتتولى وحدات الاستشعار التابعة للنظام مراقبة كافة المتغيرات التي تطرأ على الحياة اليومية في المدينة مثل حالة المرور والأمن ودرجات الحرارة وكفاءة خدمات الإتصالات والمياه والكهرباء وحتى تكييف الهواء في المباني الكبيرة والتجمعات للمباريات الرياضية والحفلات الفنية وغيرها.
ومن المفهوم بالطبع أن كفاءة النظام ترتبط باتساع شبكة وحدات الإستشعار المزروعة في أرجاء المدينة والتي تتولى تغذية الحاسب المركزي بالمعلومات.
وهناك نظام اتصالات آلي بالكامل بين الحاسب المركزي ووحدات الإستشعار بحيث لا يحدث تداخل بين الخدمات التي يديرها النظام وأي خدمات أخرى ربما كانت خاضعة للإدارة البشرية.
ويقول ستيف موريس مدير شركة 'ليفينج بلانت' التي ستنتج هذا النظام إن تحويل كافة المعلومات الواردة من قرون الإستشعار إلى الحاسب المركزي سيعود بفوائد عديدة على اسلوب إدارة مدينة معينة.

فبوسع هذا النظام مثلا أن يدير حركة دخول المرضى إلى المستشفيات.
كما أن النظام يستطيع تحديد مواضع الأعطال في خدمات حيوية للمدينة مثل الماء والكهرباء وتحريك فرق الصيانة أو الإغاثة لو لزم الأمر.
ومن شأن وجود عقل مفكر عملاق يدير الأحداث على مسرح المدينة الكبيرة ويستجيب بسرعة لكل المستجدات عليها أن يوفر الكثير من الوقت والنفقات ويضمن التجانس في تنفيذ القرارات ذات الأطراف المتعددة.
ومن مزايا النظام أيضا أنه سيكون تفاعليا وغير معزول عن سكان المدينة ، فكل نقطة استشعار متصلة بكل النقاط الأخرى بهدف تحديث المدخلات لحظة بلحظة ، كما أنها تعمل في الوقت نفسه كنقاط استقبال من الحاسب المركزي الذي يبلغ السكان والمهتمين بمشكلة معينة بطبيعة الخطوات التي تتخذ لمعالجة تلك القضية والوقت اللازم لها والتكلفة إن وجدت.
ويعمل النظام المتطور لإدارة المدن على أسس برمجيات من إنتاج شركة 'ماكلارين إلكترونيكس سيستمز' وهي نفس الشركة التي تنتج الحواسب الآلية وأجهزة الإستشعار التي تزود بها سيارات سباق 'فورميولا وان'.
ويتسم النظام بالمرونة الشديدة عند تطبيقه في المدن ، إذ أن بوسع كل مدينة أن تدخل بياناتها الخاصة في وحدات تطبيقيه منفصلة ذات عدد غير محدد وتغطي مجالات الخدمات مثل المرور والمياه والكهرباء والصحة والمرافق الحكومية والرياضية ..إلخ ، وعند توصيل تلك الوحدات بالنظام الرئيسي فإنه يتولى من تلقاء نفسه رسم صورة تعكس حقيقة الأوضاع في تلك المدينة.
ويقول مبتكروا النظام إن إمكاناته غير المحدودة قد تتيح في المستقبل القريب توصيله مثلا بأجهزة الهاتف المحمول بحيث يمكن التحكم عن بعد في تشغيل الإجهزة المنزلية في بيت معين بشارع معين في مدينة معينة، أو التأكد من سلامة الأجهزة الطبية التي يعتمد عليها مريض في المستشفى.
وقد بدأ بالفعل إنتاج نسخة تجريبية من نظام تشغيل المدن في البرتغال ، كما اختيرت الشركة المنتجه له كواحدة من الشركات الرائدة في ميدان التكنولوجيا في المنتدى الإقتصادي العالمي للعام القادم 2012 .
تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

